# Who is this member Member



## DeathTouch

I thought it might be a good idea to get to know thy members by playing who is this member.

Rules are easy. Think of a member and describe what you know about this member and hopefully someone will guess who it is. The person who guesses right gets to do the same. If no one guesses then give them another clue.

I will go first. This haunter or Hauntforum member lives in Seattle, Wa and has a prop that has a monkey in it. Who is this member?


----------



## Fangs

Krough


----------



## DeathTouch

You win! Your next...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, this went over well??? LOL


----------



## Fangs

This member sells a pair of contacts i like, and lives in ClarkLake MI. Who is it? LOL


----------



## TearyThunder

FE.......Who else could it be?


----------



## Fangs

Didnt want to get to hard at first LOL


----------



## TearyThunder

This one is going to be a little difficult. 

This member lives about 4 1/2 hours from me and loves to go fishing.

BTW for those who don't know I am in GA.


----------



## Fangs

is it Skrew2nite?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes it is.


----------



## Fangs

Ok harder it is! :> 

This member is 41 and likes to build things with Skulls and is a friend of mine. :>

There how is that for hard? LOL


----------



## heresjohnny

Skrew2nite, oh too late.


----------



## Fangs

Nope sorry HJ. LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius

Krough?


----------



## Fangs

Nope sorry Dr. M

Another clue: He has 2 sons. :>


----------



## DeathTouch

Is it Vlad. Sometimes called shameless T.


----------



## Fangs

Sorry DT, :<

Clue: He is making a scarecrow. :>


----------



## heresjohnny

In the interest of preserving my dignity I will guess........me!


----------



## Fangs

Very good HJ! Yes it is you. What you didn't want any more secrets to get out? LOL J/K Your turn :>


----------



## heresjohnny

This guy travels with his tablesaw.


----------



## TearyThunder

Vlad


----------



## heresjohnny

Yup! You're up Teary.


----------



## TearyThunder

hmmm...... This person is a real estate agent in Florida.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Long shot, GrapeGirl?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope FE.


Another hint.....His wife has limited his Halloween time.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

How about Torgen?


----------



## TearyThunder

You got it Mr U!


----------



## claymud

Mr U, ur up...


----------



## morgan8586

Since Mr. U doesn't want to play anymore......I'll take his place.

This member is a big Phil. Eagles fan.....


----------



## Dr Morbius

another clue, please.


----------



## Hella

JohnnyThunder


----------



## morgan8586

You are correct Hella--Your up.


----------



## Hella

this forum member is an aspiring writer...


----------



## TearyThunder

Sinister?


----------



## Hella

nope, not Sinister, this person is younger.


----------



## Sinister

I know. And since this one is WAY too easy for me, I will let someone else have it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Claymud?


----------



## Hella

yep HH, your turn.


----------



## Hauntiholik

This member is very thankful to be moving out of his house today.


----------



## Hauntiholik

hint: this member is a pagan.


----------



## Fangs

Ok, going out on a limb here..... is it Jack ?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you mean Jack Reaper the Naked Pagan Master? Then yes, you are correct FANGS!


----------



## Fangs

Wahooo! That is him! Sweet! ok... let me see......

This member is a post whore and has a tatoo.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dang Fangs! That's a hard one. There are so many post whores and even I have a tattoo. I dunno yet.


----------



## Fangs

Sorry about that Haunt. I was afraid I was going to make it too easy. LOL 
 I'll make it a little easier on ya.... It is a lady. And I believe she has a tattoo on her lower back..... :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

Is it Hauntiholik?


----------



## Hella

Hey Fangs...was TT right? or do we need to keep guessing.


----------



## Sinister

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> Wahooo! That is him! Sweet! ok... let me see......


Take it from someone who knows, Dark Bat; you don't even want to go there.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm who's on first


----------



## Fangs

Sorry I took so long gang, I got a little sidetracked.  
Yep, TT is right! It is Hauntiholik. :> 
Oh, and Sin, LOL... hehehe :devil: Are you sure I don't want to go there?  just kidding...


----------



## TearyThunder

Ok now that I have confirmation that I was right...

This member has an anime tattoo and drives a F150 they just recently had an accident in.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has a cool website


----------



## Anachronism

Anachronism said:


> The person above me has a cool website


Whoops, wrong thread. Sorry


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'll throw out a wild guess. Is it KJ?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes HH it is.


----------



## Hauntiholik

This member has some piercings.


----------



## Bone Dancer

That doesnt narrow it down much in here, but i will guess Hella


----------



## TearyThunder

Some piercings........hmmm............that has got to count me out since I have a good bit (14 in all)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> That doesnt narrow it down much in here, but i will guess Hella


Not Hella.


----------



## Hauntiholik

This member has some piercings and is male.


----------



## Bone Dancer

well thats some help, I will guess Sinister


----------



## Hella

i can say without a doubt that it is NOT Sinister   :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

Is it Krypto?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Your are right TT! It was Krypto


----------



## TearyThunder

This member likes playing with explosives and is in the NJ area


----------



## TearyThunder

Ok another hint here...this person is going to Disney World for Christmas.


----------



## ScareShack

Dragon Flame?
did I get it right?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why yes you did! Your turn!


----------



## ScareShack

ok, this member really likes to cook and seems she's always doing that.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is she Trishaanne?


----------



## skullboy

nope gotta be ms.wicked?


----------



## ScareShack

Haunt is correct, it was trishanne


----------



## Hauntiholik

This member has a cat.


----------



## Spookkid

Is it Black Cat?


----------



## morgan8586

Is it TT?


----------



## TearyThunder

Oops delete this post please. The internet is acting screwy on me.


----------



## TearyThunder

I have 3 cats Morgan......well currently 4 counting KJ's cat. We should have a total of 5 in a little while though.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It is not Black Cat.
It is not TT.

This member likes working with corpsed skellies.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I think every person here has a cat. Every smart person anyway (just kidding, I love dogs too). Most of us have black cats....I myself had two (my beloved AJ passed away this year). I know grapegrl, BloodyRose and Hellrazor each have at least one. Oh I also love working with corpsed skellies. I'm doing it now. Is it me? *


----------



## Hauntiholik

It is not you PrettyGhoul.
This member lives near a lake.


----------



## Hauntiholik

This member has a cat named Frank.


----------



## TearyThunder

Hmmm is that Bonedancer?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yes it is TT.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well TT, your up.


----------



## TearyThunder

Hmmm I need to think about this one for a few minutes.....

This member lives very close to me and I have been able to meet.


----------



## roadkill

Kj?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope not KJ


----------



## morgan8586

krough?


----------



## TearyThunder

No not Krough.

This member lives pretty close to Koumajutsu and me. Actually KJ and him have been friends for a long time


----------



## morgan8586

Ha! I know the answer now...It starts with the letter "S". Think Ill wait to see if anyone else gets it.....


----------



## morgan8586

Is it Shaunathan?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why yes it is Morgan 

You're up!


----------



## morgan8586

This member is a paramedic.


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm pretty sure I know this one but am not answering since I just had a turn UNLESS no one else can answer for a few days or so.


----------



## morgan8586

Need another clue? He lives outside of the USA.


----------



## morgan8586

Need some more help? He is from Canada.


----------



## morgan8586

Geeesh.....Another clue.....This member is 33 years of Age. He usually hangs out in the chat room late at night.


----------



## TearyThunder

Ok fine I will guess, Coffin_Creature?


----------



## morgan8586

Your correct TT. Your turn....


----------



## TearyThunder

This member is an actor.


----------



## scareme

Yeah!!!!!! Do I finally get to guess on one?

Is it Sickie Ickie?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why yes it is, You're up!


----------



## scareme

This sexy beast likes snakes, wrestling, and has a fondness for libations.


----------



## scareme

More clues-he's a recent post whore and his wife is an artist and dancer.


----------



## ScareShack

Im quessing...slimy or slightmad....leaning toward slimy


----------



## scareme

It is slimy. My next clue would have been he's an Okie Alkie.

Your turn!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bump - It's your turn J!


----------



## ScareShack

oh my turn..great,,give me minute to think!


----------



## ScareShack

this person has a dog and a cat


----------



## ScareShack

another clue, this person will be in transworld all weekend.


----------



## ScareShack

man...someone start to quess


----------



## ScareShack

another hint...they own a wild looking hearse


----------



## Fangs

ok, i'll guess, .... is it....... Bodybagging?


----------



## ScareShack

Fangs, sure is.
your turn


----------



## Fangs

Okie Dokie.... Let's see........ *This member* is married to another member who likes to send metal tubing to friends of theirs...... :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

married or gf bf.... is it TT


----------



## Fangs

married J~~ nope, not TT... :>


----------



## BooGirl666

Is it vlad?


----------



## Fangs

ooops.. Sorry.... No, it's not Vlad...


----------



## Fangs

getting warmer though...... :devil:


----------



## Fangs

Did I make this tooo hard? LOL


----------



## Lilly

hmm i have no idea another clue maybe


----------



## Fangs

another clue.... hmm......let's see.......

this member is a lady. :>


----------



## ScareShack

sure, another clue would be great


----------



## scareme

Is it Black Cat?


----------



## ScareShack

mr and ms. wicked?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Mr. Wicked is sending his tubing to people? J, do you know something I don't? LOL

I'm guessing Black Cat too.


----------



## Fangs

Scareme and Ms W. guessed right..... It is Black Cat! 

That was funny Ms W! LOL hehehe

Ok Scareme, its your turn!


----------



## scareme

OK, this haunter likes to ride her bike.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it "Witch on a Stick"? lol She knows who she is!!


----------



## scareme

That was to fast and easy, kind of like FE, your turn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

scareme said:


> That was to fast and easy, kind of like FE, your turn.


So, you know the nick name?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Lets see if we can start this again, what with all the new people here.

This person lives literally right next to me, is "a little crazy" for his screen name, and will probably wait till October to start anything (dont tell him I said that, though)


----------



## Lilly

Okay how about another clue?


----------



## pyro

is it slightlymad


----------



## pyro

I Guess We'll Never Know


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LMAO!!!!

I think you're right, though pyro - it's slightlymad


----------



## turtle2778

I agree with kellie. So pyro you go ahead and make us guess.


----------



## pyro

so this person is fairly easy to pick on, and sometimes is a bad girl


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

BooGirl??


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> BooGirl??


that was going threw my mind too. i got 3 quess' on this one.
another clue?


----------



## pyro

yep jeff-i guess it was too easy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OK, here goes....


This member has been away for some time and is a hell of a person.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hella?


----------



## turtle2778

ooh you gotta be right on that one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

made that a little easy I guess?


----------



## ScareShack

come on, post a new one!


----------



## turtle2778

Yeah post a new one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

post a new one.


----------



## turtle2778

JEEEEFFFFF post a new one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Doc got it right....He's up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey Doc???


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Doc Ignoring clock, tickity tock tickity tock


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Go ahead and take it Sickie.


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Go ahead and take it Sickie.


Sickie.....come on!


----------



## pyro

sickie ignoring clock,tickity tock--tickity tock


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This member is has been here for a few months and.....


----------



## ScareShack

crossblades400?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are correct sir!


----------



## BooGirl666

pyro said:


> so this person is fairly easy to pick on, and sometimes is a bad girl


How in the world did I miss this lol..... Thanx ya brat!  I love ya too


----------



## ScareShack

This member likes BooBerry cereal.


----------



## pyro

oo crap i know this one


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Me too


----------



## pyro

dam -----


----------



## ScareShack

pyro said:


> dam -----


It aint that hard


----------



## pyro

hellraiser


----------



## ScareShack

oh man, ur good...lol.
think its spelled razor though.
yeh ur right!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, Pyro...let's keep the party going!


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ok, Pyro...let's keep the party going!


yeh come on!


----------



## pyro

lets see this person started a group of haunters


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Halloween Zombie?


----------



## pyro

no------he's always doin something


----------



## Fangs

Could it be,... Zombie-F??


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Lotus?


----------



## DeathTouch

How about Vlad


----------



## pyro

ms w got it-lotus


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay! Yay! I get to go next!

This member is always upbeat, polite and fun. This member recently had a nephew go off to Marine boot camp.


----------



## scareme

Da Wiener?


----------



## turtle2778

Well Kellie..We're waiting.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ooops. Sorry. I was busy the last couple of days, LOL


YES! It's the wonderful Weiner!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

This lunch room lady hasn't been around in awhile. It's to bad too, cause she cheers up everyone she talks to.


----------



## Lilly

wormy t


----------



## scareme

It's yours Lilly!


----------



## Lilly

This person is turning into a great prop master!!


----------



## scareme

I think we need another clue, please.


----------



## DeathTouch

It must be scareme! Do I win?


----------



## ScareShack

turtle?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

playfx?


----------



## scareme

I'm thinking Dave the Dead


----------



## Ms. Wicked

This is tricky - there are SO MANY talented prop makers here...


----------



## Lilly

Scareme you got it right!!
your turn


----------



## scareme

This new member from Florida likes to play games.


----------



## scareme

His forum name begins with "P".


----------



## scareme

His real name is Enie


----------



## Lilly

perdidoman


----------



## scareme

You got it right lovely Lilly. Your turn again.


----------



## Lilly

Ok this person hails from indiana!


----------



## ScareShack

can i get another clue?


----------



## scareme

"Indiana wants me, Lord I can't go back there"
That's not a guess, but it's a song.


----------



## Lilly

good one scareme..
scareshack hmm
ok his quote gets "no respect"


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Hmmm I was going to guess tuck but now I'm going to change it to Adam I?*


----------



## Lilly

you are right prettyghoul
your turn


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*OK...hmmmmmm...lets see...at times some have suggested that this person comes to HauntForum to nap (especially in chat).*


----------



## ScareShack

pyro!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*No but excellent guess! I can see where you might have been confused (teehee). This person received an extremely generous (and very cool) Halloween orientated Christmas gift. *


----------



## ScareShack

Lotus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Correct ScareShack! (ding, ding, ding) your turn.B]*


----------



## ScareShack

This member is the same age and gender as me.


----------



## scareme

Is it BuriedAlive? (I only got as far as Bs)


----------



## crossblades400

yeah im guessing its buried alive too


----------



## ScareShack

Scareme...got it correct first!


----------



## scareme

Let crossblades have a turn, I've been "it" recently.


----------



## ScareShack

scareme said:


> Let crossblades have a turn, I've been "it" recently.


 CorssBlades.....your up!


----------



## crossblades400

this person is an older person, and is a very generous one though. He gets on the chat room a lot. and his avatar is a vampire type thing. lol


----------



## ScareShack

can i get one more hint?


----------



## crossblades400

uhm, i dont know what else to say lol


----------



## Lotus

Vlad


----------



## scareme

Good guess Lotus, is he right Crossblades?


----------



## crossblades400

yup lotus is right =P (sorry i took so long)


----------



## Lotus

Alright, This member has the name of a bird for their username


----------



## Lilly

krough


----------



## DeathTouch

He was suppose to change his name to silly spray. That shouldn't count. LOL


----------



## Lotus

good guess but its not Krough


----------



## Sickie Ickie

CerysCrow


----------



## Lotus

good guess but its not CerysCrow

heres anyone hint it is one of the younger haunters of this forum


----------



## scareme

Skeltonowl?


----------



## Lotus

Good Guess but nope


----------



## scareme

Raven?


----------



## pyro

i know i know-----but i already won one


----------



## Lotus

Nope not Raven.

Pyro I know you know this one


----------



## pyro

hehe


----------



## scareme

Hawkchucker?


----------



## scareme

I got it! Nightowl!


----------



## pyro

hehe


----------



## Lotus

nope and nope

never thought it would take this long


----------



## scareme

Now I really have it. Emu.


----------



## De Caye

RavenLunatic? lol


----------



## Lotus

scareme said:


> Now I really have it. Emu.


CORRECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your Turn


----------



## scareme

This haunter lets you know where his haunt is right up front. (haven't heard from him in chat lately)


----------



## De Caye

Spokane Joe?


----------



## scareme

Sorry, no. Time for another clue, this haunter lives in Iowa.


----------



## De Caye

is it ....... You?


----------



## scareme

No, another haunter in Iowa, and he's a guy.


----------



## scareme

His advatar is one of his best props and he is 17 yrs old.


----------



## scareme

Hello llo llo llo! Is anyone out there ere ere ? Am I alone oone oone?


----------



## pyro

just thinking


----------



## Lilly

Frontyard Fright


----------



## scareme

Yeah Lilly. Your turn.


----------



## Lilly

ok ..this person is a meatless bird


----------



## DeathTouch

Lilly said:


> ok ..this person is a meatless bird


Don't you mean mindless Twit. That would be Jeff. LOL:googly:


----------



## scareme

It's not Emu again is it? This time I'm guessing him right up front.


----------



## Lilly

no not emu or jeff haha

WHO might it be? hmm


----------



## RookieSpooker

What about CastleNottingham.


----------



## Lilly

nope....
another clue> to a meatless bird
if it's SNOW-Y , he may get cold


----------



## EMU

Skeletonowl ???


----------



## Lilly

YUP you are right EMU ..your turn


----------



## EMU

ummm this haunter NEVER posts, but is always in chat

Lives in California

and thinks the beach is a litter box


----------



## pyro

thats a easy one


----------



## scareme

You always say that and then I never get it Pyro. You're jinxing me. 
Emu, dose this haunter make boat drinks?


----------



## scareme

Is it Spookineer?


----------



## EMU

OH sorry this took so long and nope... 

and he doesnt make boat drinks LOL


----------



## scareme

Then I'll guess Havergast asylum.


----------



## pyro

:d


----------



## EMU

You Got It!!!


----------



## EMU

it was Haverghastasylum


nice job scareme


----------



## scareme

This member from Oregon is an old fashioned form of light.


----------



## Bloodhound

Is it Gothic Candle?


----------



## scareme

Yeah Bloodhound! Your turn.


----------



## Bloodhound

She has an outstanding yard haunt and also creates a "haunted garage" in which she has a hot cider station. The nicely decorated garage serves as a place to allow parents to get out of the cold for a few minutes and have a cup of hot cider (served from a witches cauldron).


----------



## Lilly

wormyt


----------



## Bloodhound

Yes.......... Your go Lilly


----------



## Lilly

Ok this person is an author


----------



## Bloodhound

Is this.... marcus132


----------



## scareme

Are you talking about Sinister?


----------



## Lilly

Bloodhound you got it 

your turn


----------



## Bloodhound

Let's see if I can make this more diffacult... (intro)"It seems like october 31st here all the time, so Happy Halloween everyone! 
I have been making props and doing makeup for around 18 years now. As a kid one of the greatest memories was going to haunts and dressing up for trick or treating. One of my favorite times of the year is the fall, orange rotting leaves, twisted bare branches, carved pumpkins. Every Halloween I still get that excited feeling I did as a kid. Hi to everyone here!"


----------



## scareme

Could you be talking about bodybagging?


----------



## Lilly

that could be just about all of us haha


----------



## Bloodhound

more information: Frankly I sculpt, I Have an undead kind of thing going on.


----------



## Lilly

Lauriebeast


----------



## Bloodhound

No.....


----------



## Bloodhound

More:.......Um, In 2007 I dressed up as a Scarecrow.


----------



## Lilly

undeadvoodoomonkey?


----------



## Bloodhound

yes lilly. your go.


----------



## Lilly

ok BH..
clue: slow going


----------



## Bloodhound

Is this?........ {turtle2778}


----------



## Lilly

yup BH you ar right ..
that was easy hey your turn again


----------



## Bloodhound

Clue... I am not all the way mad.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Hmmmm is this slightlymad?*


----------



## Bloodhound

yess... PrettyGhoul, your up


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*This person helps throw an annual Halloween dance and has done some amazing work in paper mache.*


----------



## scareme

Black Cat?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*No sorry. Time for a clue. This person is a she and hails from Canada.*


----------



## Lilly

Dead Spider


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*You are correct Lilly. 

Your turn. *


----------



## Lilly

sry ..

ok this could be a western name


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Wyatt Furr?*


----------



## Lilly

yup you are right Pretty Ghoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*This person has a bat house and she is from Canada.*


----------



## scareme

Hellrazor?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Hellrazor is correct. You are good Scareme! I thought this might stump people.  Your turn.*


----------



## scareme

Thanks.

The first part of this person's name is a berry.


----------



## Lilly

boys in boo


----------



## scareme

Correct Lilly. You guys at too good.


----------



## Lilly

clue- hot and sharp


----------



## ScareShack

Lilly said:


> clue- hot and sharp


oh i know this one.....this guy right here....


----------



## Lilly

funny SS but no...


----------



## ScareShack

well, quess I was wrong there...lol.

We get another clue?


----------



## Lilly

eating for 2


----------



## scareme

Hellrazor


----------



## Lilly

TaaDaaa you got it scareme


----------



## scareme

Thanks Lilly, I needed that extra clue.

Rude Guest


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Um...BadTable Manor? lol  *


----------



## scareme

Right. That only took you 12 min. Pretty Ghoul.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*That was a good clue Scareme and her nic is so cute it's easy to remember.*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Oops I forgot to post the next member. 

This person hails from Kansas and once claimed everyone on HauntForum was his hero.*


----------



## turtle2778

ummm bloodhound??


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*You got it Turtle!!  You're up.

...and sorry this is late.*


----------



## pyro

hey T where are YOU


----------



## Moon Dog

Paging turtle2778!


----------



## turtle2778

Okay sorry bout that, This member is Super HOT!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Oh, that would be me!


----------



## scareme

No offence Moon Dog, but I think she means Pyro. Not that you're not hot.


----------



## ScareShack

Im really thinking its this person...









It has to be Jeff!


----------



## turtle2778

Right on Scare Me, not that i wasnt thinking Jeff or you MoonDog, but Pyro it is.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think Johnny has a crush on me! .....???:kisskin:


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I think Johnny has a crush on me! .....???:kisskin:


Dreams are made of a parts of ur imgianmention(sp)...now what u dream and wish for...lol...

Scareme....you up


----------



## scareme

An anorexic ballerina.


----------



## scareme

You guys need another clue? This guy is older than me.(That's pretty old)


----------



## pyro

thats bone dancer


----------



## scareme

You're right pyro. Your turn!


----------



## pyro

moving seems to take forever


----------



## pyro

mmmmm need another clue


----------



## Lotus

Ms.W???????????


----------



## pyro

nope----from the west to the east


----------



## randyaz

Spookineer


----------



## pyro

i knew that clue was to easy--you got it randy


----------



## randyaz

last time I saw her she was mile high


----------



## Lilly

Haunti


----------



## randyaz

yep...your up


----------



## Lilly

thanks scareme...
ok lets see 
this person can play a mean guitar


----------



## Bloodhound

to easy


----------



## Lilly

well wheres your answer then you can play too


----------



## Bloodhound

I know .. I say Crossblades


----------



## scareme

How do you know I don't play a mean guitar?


----------



## Bloodhound

Laura, It seems your into plants, birds, and halloween and stuck in Radiology and I find nothing wrong with any of those things. But no guitar.


----------



## scareme

Maybe I didn't want to brag.


----------



## Bloodhound

lol


----------



## scareme

You're right. I'm tone deaf and can't play a note. I think you're right about Crosblades, but we may never know if Lilly dosen't answer you.


----------



## Lilly

bloodhound you are right
you go


----------



## Bloodhound

This guy has recently built his own helpful web sight He also lives in ILL.


----------



## pyro

death touch


----------



## Bloodhound

Yer right pyro, Your go.


----------



## pyro

got wood


----------



## pyro

?????????? need another clue


----------



## randyaz

!!!!!! Kellie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro

yep


----------



## randyaz

This member haunts the big island


----------



## scareme

time2dive?


----------



## randyaz

yep


----------



## scareme

eve II


----------



## scareme

another clue...he's missing a rib


----------



## scareme

he was kicked out of the garden


----------



## Lilly

Adam II


----------



## scareme

You Got it Lilly. Your turn.


----------



## Lilly

grows something


----------



## Lilly

okay i guess no one knows this
first clue ..grows something
second clue ...new person


----------



## scareme

Pumpkinfarmer? Have to admit I needed that second clue.


----------



## Lilly

yup you are right Scareme...welcome back


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Scareme is up!


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I got a little behind. Really I've got a big behind, but that's another story.

This member is something you would do with a really delicious BBQ chicken dinner.


----------



## scareme

This member is very picky.


----------



## Spooky1

Mr. Chicken?


----------



## scareme

No.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

bone to pick?


----------



## scareme

You got it! Your turn.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I'm SOMEBODY now! Thank you!!


----------



## scareme

Not only are you somebody, you're "picky". Get it?


----------



## scareme

Frankie-s Girl, your turn.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The clue number 1:

This member has hirsutism.


----------



## scareme

Wyatt Furr?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Dang! That was fast! 

You're up!


----------



## scareme

Transportation for the evil one.


----------



## scareme

He joined in May of 07.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Devil's Chariot?


----------



## scareme

You got it. Frankie's up.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

This member's name is Japanese and translates to "an insulting word meaning someone who is completely obsessed with something" and this member also is gifted with technical know-how.


----------



## scareme

I don't know Japanese, but is it Kaoru?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Otaku?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Fiend is correct! (sorry for the delay  )

You are up!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

this man is a coward. (no offense, just a clue!!)


----------



## scareme

Mr. Chicken?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

That's correct. 

Your up scareme.


----------



## scareme

This member is a frightning leader of menions.


----------



## The Creepster

Santa clause


----------



## joker

The Creepster said:


> Santa clause


LOL


----------



## graveyardmaster

this member is loads of fun and can be a cheeky monkey sometimes towards me!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Lord Homicide said:


> P5?


correct lord h...

your turn man...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Member: Girl's surf brand name and synonym for a Smashing Pumpkins album


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Is it Roxy Blue?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes mam!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh yeah! My turn??? Okay...this forum member is well like by LOTS of people. It is a female and she has a very tender heart but you can't push her around because she is made out of tough stuff and if you push her....you may end up getting cuffed.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

It can't be as easy as Copchick, can it?


----------



## aquariumreef

Or is it Debbie?


----------



## graveyardmaster

hairazor may be !


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oops! Sorry for the delay guys....LordH is right...it is Copchick!!!! Ding ding ding!!! Your turn LordH!!! (make it harder than I did)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Currently this member is always sticking his nose in everyone's business


----------



## Copchick

Is it AR? If not, I have another guess!


----------



## Lord Homicide

not AR


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Is it Zurgh? Because of his Plague Mask face???


----------



## Lord Homicide

P5 is correct


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yeah! Hurray!!! I WIN AGAIN!!! (as the applause dies down....) Now? My turn again?? Oh, okay.....This member is very gifted at prop making and has actually posted some videos of her mad skills. I, myself am in awe of her incredible talent and would be honored and estatic to meet her in person...and if I was going to Creepfest I could!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Terra comes to mind


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And you would be 100% correct LordH....Your turn....


----------

